# NXT Diva Lana (CJ Perry/Catherine Joy)



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

:kobe4


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

10/10 she's hot


----------



## koial (Jun 24, 2013)

:steebiej:steebiej


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

Cute butt. Very sexy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

100/10.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE = Hire supermodels with fine ass bodies but eliminate bra and panties matches and bikini contests. :clap


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:durant3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Another eye candy who can't wrestle! Really don't need her!


----------



## swbabes (Mar 28, 2006)

save these pic. we wont be seeing any more skin from her!


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

I watch Banshee. Was she the widow of the guy that the protagonist killed?
Regardless 12/10


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

God Damn 10/10


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The videos really did her justice. :yum:


----------



## VanElena (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice photos for her


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WWE = Hire supermodels with fine ass bodies but eliminate bra and panties matches and bikini contests. :clap


don't forget about the mud matches


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Just found this


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:homer


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Fine as hell, yet as someone else said. They hire models who can't wrestle then don't let them show any skin lol


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

hot damn she is sexy 10/10


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Jizz.

That's all I have to say about her right now.


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

She's hot but why do they sign people like this when they have people like bayley, paige and emma who are attractive and can wrestle waiting to be given a shot on tv.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

shadow455 said:


> She's hot but why do they sign people like this when they have people like bayley, paige and emma who are attractive and can wrestle waiting to be given a shot on tv.


She's in NXT as well so...


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

She looks like she has a stellar wrestling background.


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Got acting skills which is good though, get Gunn and Smiley etc on her and she will be good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The fact that she's managing a hot prospect like Rusev is interesting, considering she could very well be called up soon with him to grace our screens.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> WWE = Hire supermodels with fine ass bodies but eliminate bra and panties matches and bikini contests. :clap


How else is Michael Hayes supposed to get his socks rocked off? 8*D


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Can someone PM me a link to her topless scene in "Banshee"? :side:


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

BANK


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> She looks like she has a stellar wrestling background.


As opposed to every woman signed since like..2001?



Quoth the Raven said:


> Can someone PM me a link to her topless scene in "Banshee"? :side:


She's on a nude site with 527 images. It'll only cost you $265 :$


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> As opposed to every woman signed since like..2001?
> 
> She's on a nude site with 527 images. It'll only cost you $265 :$


Very shady looking sites she's been in. Very strange situation. I thought WWE did background searches, and frowned upon stuff like this. She's featured in a lot of the sites in that network so that means she has way more than 527 nude photos. I'm sure they will leak eventually when she gets famous and some die-hard fans decide to pay the ridiculous prices they want for her full sets.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Meh saw her topless scene a few minutes ago. Was very short and nothing that memorable. Basically, she's topless with a guy in a washroom and has cocaine over her boobs and the guy snorts it off her body. That's it.


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Meh saw her topless scene a few minutes ago. Was very short and nothing that memorable. Basically, she's topless with a guy in a washroom and has cocaine over her boobs and the guy snorts it off her body. That's it.


I'll take the PM.


----------



## JonSeena (Jan 9, 2014)

I think she has potential. Hope WWE realizes it.


----------

